
Rice U. turns deep-learning AI loose on software development - vijaymurali
https://news.rice.edu/2018/04/25/rice-u-turns-deep-learning-ai-loose-on-software-development-2/
======
vijaymurali
For those interested, this is based on our ICLR 2018 paper: Neural Sketch
Learning for Conditional Program Generation
([https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.05698](https://arxiv.org/abs/1703.05698))

